# Cornish artist name please



## 1927 (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw a painting a couple of weeks ago on TV which was by a cornish artist, but his style was very similar to LS Lowry. Can anyone tell me who this artist would have been? Please!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 10, 2008)

Try looking up 'Newlyn School' they were a famous group of Cornwall based artists.


----------



## chymaera (Feb 10, 2008)

1927 said:


> I saw a painting a couple of weeks ago on TV which was by a cornish artist, but his style was very similar to LS Lowry. Can anyone tell me who this artist would have been? Please!




I can think of a number of Lowryesque Cornish painters both living and dead, can you be a bit more precise.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 10, 2008)

Modern?...are the seaguls Primitive? John Dyer







or are you thinking more Oldie...Alfred Wallis?


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 11, 2008)

Fred Yates?




He used to live just down the road from me. Took his front door with him when he moved.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 11, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> Fred Yates?



aha!...oh yeah..fergot about  him.._poorman's John Dyer_.

I like the Dyer's coz they are kewl in encouraging kids to get Arty.

I like Yates stuff too(the Buddocks had some of his recently)but not quite as much.


----------



## Jonti (Feb 11, 2008)

That's real purdy ...  it's the Eden Project, isn't it?


----------



## madzone (Feb 12, 2008)

1927 said:


> I saw a painting a couple of weeks ago on TV which was by a cornish artist, but his style was very similar to LS Lowry. Can anyone tell me who this artist would have been? Please!


Subject matter?
What did it look like? 

 What programme was it on?


We have a couple of artists down here - could be either of them


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 12, 2008)

If I see one more picture of boats/eden project/st ives I'm gonna fucking scream.

AAAARRRGRHGRGGRH!

At least penzance has a proper art gallery now.


----------



## madzone (Feb 12, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> If I see one more picture of boats/eden project/st ives I'm gonna fucking scream.
> 
> AAAARRRGRHGRGGRH!
> 
> At least penzance has a proper art gallery now.


 
Just the one?


----------



## selamlar (Feb 12, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> Modern?...are the seaguls Primitive? John Dyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That second one has a certain charm to it, but the first one is fucking hideous.  It looks like one of those 'This is your brain on drugs' warning thingies.

IMHO, obviously


----------



## madzone (Feb 12, 2008)

selamlar said:


> That second one has a certain charm to it, but the first one is fucking hideous. It looks like one of those 'This is your brain on drugs' warning thingies.
> 
> IMHO, obviously


I agree - it's like a bad Where's Wally


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 12, 2008)

It's a reasonable illustration for a sunday supplement newspaper article but nothing more imo.  Personally I don't like it.


----------



## madzone (Feb 12, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> It's a reasonable illustration for a sunday supplement newspaper article but nothing more imo. Personally I don't like it.


When you say proper gallery do you mean the Newlyn one that they'e just opened off chapel street?


----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2008)

madzone said:


> When you say proper gallery do you mean the Newlyn one that they'e just opened off chapel street?



I prefer the one just along from the butchers meself


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 12, 2008)

madzone said:


> When you say proper gallery do you mean the Newlyn one that they'e just opened off chapel street?



Possibly.  It's got these slatted glass windows which look cool from the inside but meh from the outside.

I saw the rice exhibition there.

I heard they had quite a bit of trouble when they first started up but now it's starting to run smoothly.


----------



## madzone (Feb 12, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> Possibly. It's got these slatted glass windows which look cool from the inside but meh from the outside.
> 
> I saw the rice exhibition there.


You'll not be surprised to hear that I fucking hate it 

Bo Hilton (Rose/Roger Hiltons' son) recently opened a gallery in chapel street that has some nice stuff 

Mind you it's a bit 'same old same old'


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 13, 2008)

The Hilton son_mother have opened a shop down chapel street that looks like a gallery.

Looks noice...but really it's shit...no one ever in there...and most of the time it's shut.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2008)

Was it the one where the bloke had bought the artist a pair of shoes and swapped it for the painting, and the painting had the shoe-buyer painted in?

That was on the antiques roadshow, dunno the artist but the painting was definately of St Ives.


----------

